# Jaric asks for a trade



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/16457272.htm

Sweet.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Jaric+Blount to Cavs for Ilgauskas and Newble. It works under cap and give Wolves the best C in their history while solving part of the PG glut.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That is a bad trade.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Who wants him?


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

not surprising, when you are disrespected you either give up in the Eddie Griffin way or you give up by asking for a change

and don't get too exited, the news are only good for Jaric, you won'd get much in return(if the trade happens) and Jaric will get a lot by getting out of Minnesota


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Marko Jaric + Randy Foye 

FOR 

Kevin Ollie,Steven Hunter,Rodney Carney


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

thought id share a few trades ive seen around with u guys:

jaric for nazr mohammed straight up if/when the pistons get webber
(detroit wants pg help and nazr wont be needed if webber comes in to join wallace, maxiell and mcdyess)

jaric/griffin for troy murphy
(big man with range, not performing in GS... worth the risk IMO)

jaric/griffin/2nd rounder for etan thomas and jarvis hayes
(my personaly favourite, thomas/blount up front would be great and give us 2 very different type centers to rotate)

jaric/griffin for fatoine walker
(not personally, but has gone around, possibly posey instead? just here for comparison)

jaric for donyell marshall
(another big man with range, able to play the 3 or back up garnett at the 4)

honestly dont know if he holds enough value to pick up any of the above, but food for thought none the less


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44236/20070115/wolves_and_pistons_discuss_jaric_trade/

Nazar would be great!
having him as a back-up for blount is awsome.

i wish to god we won't get screwed with an old dale davis.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Jaric for Nazr would be good. He would be awsome off the bench. Jaric's spot will be easily filled by Bracey and Rashad. I also wouldn't be surprised if Griffin and/or hudson are sent out in this trade.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope a trade is made today because we play detroit today and on friday... I will be at the game friday. So I can't wait to Boo Jaric without getting wierd looks at every other game.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I hope a trade is made today because we play detroit today and on friday... I will be at the game friday. So I can't wait to Boo Jaric without getting wierd looks at every other game.


LOL:biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

alexander said:


> not surprising, when you are disrespected you either give up in the Eddie Griffin way or you give up by asking for a change
> 
> and don't get too exited, the news are only good for Jaric, you won'd get much in return(if the trade happens) and Jaric will get a lot by getting out of Minnesota


That means no more die hard Jaric fan coming in here to mock us how great he is. :yay: 

Who said we give up on Eddie Griffin? He did it on himself first, not us. His ****ty behavior has to go.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd love to swap Jaric for Nazr. He would easily battle Blount for the best MIN center ever


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I'd love to swap Jaric for Nazr. He would easily battle Blount for the best MIN center ever


If we are playing bigs then,

C: Nazr
PF: Blount
SF: KG
SG: Ricky
PG: Foye


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> If we are playing bigs then,
> 
> C: Nazr
> PF: Blount
> ...


Where did Mike James go?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Where did Mike James go?


Read again. I say bigs.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

i think that eddie griffin may go out, he isn't playing his minutes since craig smith came, but i think that marko is a very important player of the bench, he always como with so much energy, ke defens so good and his hustle plays sometimes motives all the team,


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That is the coolest signature ever.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Nazr trade is decent. I think he has a team option on his last year too, so the deal is a little better than Jaric's. Plus I'd rather overpay for a decent big than a decent whatever-Jaric-is.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

looks like a pistons deal is gonna go through, either dice or nazr... and either way id be happy, hopefully rumors are true


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

james/foye/wright
davis/mccants/foye
hassel/davis/reed
KG/smith/Madsen
Blount/Nazr

very solid, and balanced line up if this goes through


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Man I sure hope we get one of them, Nazr would be a nice backup to Blount, and then Dice is a little smaller but he is like Blount only better defender/Rebounder, he steps out and can dream shots, just like yesterday against the wolves!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nazr now requesting a trade???

this is tooo obvious now, jaric for mohammed straight up, both teams benefit and 2 unhappy players get a fresh start

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44251/20070116/nazr_may_ask_for_trade/


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

hey man, look: http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/16476554.htm 

and read at the end, "McCants to start practicing"


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> james/foye/wright
> davis/mccants/foye
> hassel/davis/reed
> KG/smith/Madsen
> ...


where is eddie? we dont need him, and if he doesnt play he will go out, but i think is better for the team that he go out


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

A_12_92 said:


> where is eddie? we dont need him, and if he doesnt play he will go out, but i think is better for the team that he go out


IAWTC, just like in the other thread.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

what's holding off the deal?
i mean webber is already there and Nazar is up for a trade.
maybe it's the fact that Nazar won't come of bench or maybe the pistons are having second thoughts.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

the main event said:


> what's holding off the deal?
> i mean webber is already there and Nazar is up for a trade.
> maybe it's the fact that Nazar won't come of bench or maybe the pistons are having second thoughts.


Maybe McHale realized he's McHale, and that he prefers to sit on his *** doing nothing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> Maybe McHale realized he's McHale, and that he prefers to sit on his *** doing nothing.


it would appear so, both players sat out tonights games i think, if something doesnt go down in the next couple of days it may be yet another wasted opportunity


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

maybe they are waiting till friday wolves-piston game


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

On second thought, I don't want Nazr. With the way Blount is playing... between him and KG there are only 20-25 *tops* unused minutes at pf/c. I want those minutes going to Smith.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> On second thought, I don't want Nazr. With the way Blount is playing... between him and KG there are only 20-25 *tops* unused minutes at pf/c. I want those minutes going to Smith.


 they would both manage 15-20 minutes per game with garnett and blount getting starter minutes...
they can go big with garnett at the 3 sometimes too.
im still all for it, we need a banger next to KG sometimes


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> That means no more die hard Jaric fan coming in here to mock us how great he is. :yay:
> 
> Who said we give up on Eddie Griffin? He did it on himself first, not us. His ****ty behavior has to go.


haha don't worry i'll still be annoying, i'll make sure i come here to post how great he is in his new team:wink:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

More likely crying us an *ocean* as Jaric struggles to find his place for once again.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

who cares how he does with a new team, hes just average here, and if he cant adjust with what the wolves are trying to achieve hes better off gone.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> they would both manage 15-20 minutes per game with garnett and blount getting starter minutes...
> they can go big with garnett at the 3 sometimes too.
> im still all for it, we need a banger next to KG sometimes


I don't think that's possible. If Garnett gets 40mpg, and Blount gets 30mpg (and those are LOW numbers compared to what they've been playing), that's only 26 spare minutes. You can't give 26 minutes to 2 players and expect them to be productive. And, like I said, Blount's been getting 35-40 recent, Garnett is always more than 40 (as we need him to be). In reality, we only have about 20mpg a night for a 3rd big. I'd rather it be Smith. Except for that brief slump, whenever he's gotten 20 minutes, he's been productive.

Nazr is averaging 7.0/5.4 in 19mpg, Smith is 6.5/4.7 in 17mpg. I don't think that's a significant difference, do you? I'd rather play our young guy. It's not like adding Nazr is going to make us title contenders. Swing Jaric for an expiring, if someone is willing to give one up.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Mateo said:


> I don't think that's possible. If Garnett gets 40mpg, and Blount gets 30mpg (and those are LOW numbers compared to what they've been playing), that's only 26 spare minutes. You can't give 26 minutes to 2 players and expect them to be productive. And, like I said, Blount's been getting 35-40 recent, Garnett is always more than 40 (as we need him to be). In reality, we only have about 20mpg a night for a 3rd big. I'd rather it be Smith. Except for that brief slump, whenever he's gotten 20 minutes, he's been productive.
> 
> Nazr is averaging 7.0/5.4 in 19mpg, Smith is 6.5/4.7 in 17mpg. I don't think that's a significant difference, do you? I'd rather play our young guy. It's not like adding Nazr is going to make us title contenders. Swing Jaric for an expiring, if someone is willing to give one up.


No, we don't play Jaric now as is. Nazr would be a backup center for us where we currently have nothing, and then KG could get more rest to be fresher come the 4th quarte. Plus say Blount gets hurt? We grow very very thin with only Smith and KG being able to play because Reed is a sf and Madsen blows.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

it's official - Jaric for McDyess straight up:biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

alexander said:


> it's official - Jaric for McDyess straight up:biggrin:


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44300/20070120/garnett_and_mcdyess_ejected_after_scuffle/


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

no more Marko 4 McDyess after friday fight


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

been told that in an oakland paper today:


> According to the Detroit News, the Pistons also have offered Mohammed for Minnesota's Marko Jaric, Toronto's Mo Peterson and Houston's Bonzi Wells.


if this is true i have no idea what mchale is waiting for..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That is about a week old news.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

id heard rumors about all 3, but didnt know hed actually been offered.
hadnt seen it posted anyway...

jaric for mohammed straight up should be a no brainer for a team thats low on depth up front and loaded with guards


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm not so sure it has been offered by Detroit, for the simple fact that we would be stupid not to have said yes the moment they made the offer.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

detroit news reported again today hes been offered... could minny management really not want to do this?
no need to push for anything else or make it a bigger deal, just do it straight u pand walk out a better team


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The Nazr trade is the only one that makes sense.... Who else would we want??? Mo Pete Monta ellis all would not work... period...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> The Nazr trade is the only one that makes sense.... Who else would we want??? Mo Pete Monta ellis all would not work... period...


well we gotta go big.. etan thomas would be ideal but i dunno if washington would be willing.

i want this deal to go through with nazr, its a small addition but one that would really improve this team IMO


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> Pssst: The Timberwolves could trade guards Marko Jaric and Troy Hudson to Golden State and Detroit, respectively, but haven't been willing.


From Pioneer Press


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> "ESPN talking head Ric Bucher just said on ESPN2's NBA Coast-to-Coast that the Timberwolves are "ready to deal Marko Jaric to the Pistons for Nazr Mohammed, but they're waiting until they're able to revoke Eddie Griffin's contract" in order to avoid paying the luxury tax, which is a mandate from owner Glen Taylor."


 http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm 


???


----------

